
HTML5 Is Breathing New Life Into the Web  - aarghh
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/27/business/27unboxed.html?_r=1&hp=&adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=1301238129-7pNmVVABMgdZ9kNqn+BE2w
======
jamaicahest
Unfortunately the article largely ignores the two elephants in the room, both
stated (1) by the same Tim Berners-Lee as quoted in the article: Facebook and
LinkedIn and others, and their aversion to sharing data with anyone else. Net
neutrality issues.

Sure HTML5 might help bringing content and development back to browsers rather
than native iPhone and Android apps, but if those phones are being crippled by
wireless operators, apps will appear alot smoother and win again.

1\. [http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=long-
live-t...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=long-live-the-web)

~~~
egiva
True - without an open web, arguably your internet-based HTML5 app could be
metered by Comcast or the other service providers - hence it would have been
better to create your own isolated app for the iPhone, etc.

But what about apps that rely in some part on a web service to exchange data
with your server? I'm guessing that Comcast could easily meter that data
stream as well, so even a specifically-built iPhone app might fall prey to
their meddling if it relies on an outside, hosted data source.

